# Glock



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

Is it legal for a civilian to buy and own a glock 18 select fire full automatic pistol?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I may be wrong about this, but I don't think it is illeagle as long as you fill out the proper paper work and hold a class 3 firearms license and permit. You also must buy the gun from a FFL dealer who is certified to deal class 3 weapons.

What do you want the gun for?


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I was just curious if it was just a military gun or law enforcement or if it could be owned by civilians, although it would be neat to have but I dont know what you would do with it


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is true that civilians can buy and use full autos. The catch is since 1986 the US gov has prevented any new full autos being made except for limited times. Now you can get one as a dealer sample. I am not fully sure how this dealer sample thing works, but here is how I think it works. You get your FFL then you (the Dealer) fills out paper work for your special use tax. If you are accepted they let you know you can now have full autos. 
Transferable full autos were very cheap to the point where you could get a M-16 for about $700. Now good luck finding one for less than $3000. Dealer samples are very reasonable but you have your licenses to keep paying for.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I spent 3 years in the Army and full auto fire is lots of fun. However as many of you know full auto fire is not too effective outside guns like the M-60.


----------



## toolbox (Nov 14, 2005)

Glock will only sell the Model 18 to military or law enforcement agencies.

They will not sell it to a civilian, even with with an FFL (class 3 ).


----------

